
Electric Zine Maker (Beta) - kickscondor
https://alienmelon.itch.io/electric-zine-maker
======
phren0logy
I love the geocities-era meets _why the lucky stiff aesthetic of the site and
the whole idea of fun and playful software. This is more software that
facilitates art than software as art, but I still thing it's great.

